# Intrnet/Phone for campo nr Mijas, Malaga



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

After being with Fonetica/ALO/(recently aquired by Clearwire), we have just received notice that the co is going bust/closing down!

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, competative service for phone/internet in the campo in our area. 
(Iberbanda came out 3yrs ago and we are the 'wrong side' of the Mijas mountain). Mercury seem to only offer internet and no phone service. Not sure about Conecta 4. Y Intenet 'may' be able to help. Hotspot wi fi? unsure... 

Any help/tips welcome!

ps - we are one of about 150 clients that are going to be left without a service!
Seems Fonetica (independent co based down on the costa) finally did what everyone thought - and did a bunk! 
ALO did not offer that anyone was going to take over the techincal support down here (they are based in Madrid), so they are cutting the service completely! 

Arrgghhh!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

susanspain said:


> After being with Fonetica/ALO/(recently aquired by Clearwire), we have just received notice that the co is going bust/closing down!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, competative service for phone/internet in the campo in our area.
> (Iberbanda came out 3yrs ago and we are the 'wrong side' of the Mijas mountain). Mercury seem to only offer internet and no phone service. Not sure about Conecta 4. Y Intenet 'may' be able to help. Hotspot wi fi? unsure...
> ...


We use a company called "acox" who are based in Cartama, I dont know if they go out as far as you, but they may if theres enough business for them???

Jo xx


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi
I have a very similar situation..... I live near Murtas Alpujarra and have tried all the sim cards to get internet...... impossible,I have now gone down the satellite route and had an installation by Quantis....... Dreadful service and not a good signal, I am getting about a tenth of the speed I should be getting and the B******** won't get off their arses and do anything. I have written to Astra2 Connect who are the internet suppliers without response..... how typical of Spanish companies..... Zero, service. If the satellite worked you would be able to get phone as well but there is considerable delay on up down linking to satellite.
The price to pay for living in the fabulous campo I guess....
Joe


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Our supplier is TARIAM and they use Eurobird3 which is a better and quicker satellite than the Astra one. 
Nigel



Goatherd said:


> Hi
> I have a very similar situation..... I live near Murtas Alpujarra and have tried all the sim cards to get internet...... impossible,I have now gone down the satellite route and had an installation by Quantis....... Dreadful service and not a good signal, I am getting about a tenth of the speed I should be getting and the B******** won't get off their arses and do anything. I have written to Astra2 Connect who are the internet suppliers without response..... how typical of Spanish companies..... Zero, service. If the satellite worked you would be able to get phone as well but there is considerable delay on up down linking to satellite.
> The price to pay for living in the fabulous campo I guess....
> Joe


----------

